# Introducing Puppy to 2 Adult Cats



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

We will be getting a 4-month-old Collie puppy soon (probably tomorrow, but maybe Sunday), and we are worried how she will get along with our cats. Our cats are pretty sociable and the two of them are best friends, but we've never had a dog before. One of them, Murphy, is pretty skittish and nervous but he's really sweet, and the other one, Carmellla, is intelligent but a little irritable sometimes (though she accepted Murphy within two days when we got him and started teaching him how to go down the steps the third morning we got him).

Carmella lived with a Bernese Mountain dog when she was a kitten and he was really nice to her (he'd lick down all the kittens), but we're still a little nervous how the cats will react to the new family member.

Any suggestions as to how we should introduce them, or advice? Thanks.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Our cats were 5 years old when we got the first dog (a collie, btw). What we did was divide the house into the cat area and the dog area. We put a baby gate at the top of the stairs so that the dog had to stay downstairs. The cats could come and go, but mostly stayed upstairs. 

The food and litter box is normally downstairs, but we put a second litter box and food upstairs as well so the cats could choose where they wanted to pee or eat.

The house stayed divided for about a month until the cats finally felt comfortable going downstairs. We didn't force them to interact at any point. To this day they aren't best friends but the female cat has learned to just walk by the dogs and ignore them. The male cat, a neurotic guy on any day, still screeches and runs, but he's letting them get closer before he spazzes out.

Sort of an aside, but all of the collies that I've met have been totally fascinated by cats. They could sit and stare at them all day. None of them have ever wanted to hurt the cats. I know I have somewhat limited experience, but it seems to be true in general. That's one of the reasons we got collies in the first place.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Before you get into cats and puppy meeting, do you have a dog crate? You need one. Separate the dog and cats at first and get your puppy crate trained.. used to being confined to a crate.. 

Then you let the cats do the approaching. To avoid the puppy chasing the cats, you must never allow him to. If this means keeping him on a leash at first, then so be it. It also means stopping behavior, like barking etc. at the cats as soon as it happens (if it happens) by taking the puppy away from the cats. (IOW if he barks, turn around and lead him away). You don't want the dog to discover fun in harassing the cats. 

If the puppy is crate trained, along with making your house breaking a LOT easier, it will also allow the cats to safely approach the dog when you are not there. The puppy MAY get excited, but the crate prevents him from doing anything and eventually he will accept the cats coming up to the crate and investigating. 

The point is to never allow a bad interaction as you get this off the ground. The cats may run away and hiss etc. in the beginning. Given time, they will acclimate to the dog. 

Just be sure to control the dog at all times in the presence of the cats and be patient and give this whole thing time.

It is unlikely the cat raised as a kitten with the Bernese Mountain dog will ever remember that. Cats are not the greatest remember-ers.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> Cats are not the greatest remember-ers.


I beg to differ. As a lifelong cat owner I can tell you that a cat will remember every slight, insult or punishment ever given them and they will PUNISH you back many times over.


----------



## eddie3002 (Feb 24, 2008)

I would recommend keeping them in the house but in seperate closed rooms and let them smell each other under the door for a few weeks then let them out together little by little untill they get used to eachother. Then they will be the best of friends. 

http://www.amazingdogsplace.com/


----------

